# Rissbildung bei Intense Reifen



## Deleted 59812 (4. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute mein Bike geputzt, weil es das nach der Harz- Sauwettertour am Sonntag ziemlich nötig hatte.
Dabei habe ich, die Reifen runtergenommen, um das Wasser aus den Felgen wischen zu können.
Dabei ist mir bei meinen 909 EX DC eine gewellte, nicht tiefe, aber deutlich erkenbare Risslinie auf beiden Außenseiten der Karkasse aufgefallen. Zuerst dachte ich, es sei eine Naht, dafür war es aber zu unregelmäßig. Darum habe ich den Reifen entlang der Linie geknickt; und es war leider keine Naht 
Hab zur Überprüfung gleich mal den FRO Intruder begutachtet. Da geht es auch schon los, wenn auch weniger deutlich.
Bei einem Edge, der allerdings erst 2 Touren hinter sich hat, ist noch nix zu erkennen.
Die beiden betroffenen Reifen habe ich am 1.12 letzten Jahres das erste mal gefahren und dann ca. weitere 4 oder 5 mal im Harz zum Touren genutzt. Zwar anspruchsvolles Gelände, aber keine Misshandlungen durch zu wenig Luftdruck oder starken Steinkontakt an den Flanken.

Ich wüßte gerne, ob andere Intense- Nutzer schon ähnliches aufgefallen ist und ob ich eventuell Schlimmeres zu befürchten habe.
Wäre echt Schade, da die Gummies vom Grip und Rollverherhalten ein absoluter Traum waren und ich mir eigentlich in den nächsten Wochen noch einen Satz 2-Plys zulegen wollte. Allerdings sind 100 Schleifen für ein Satz Schluffen schon ziemlich fett und für einen Reifen der nach wenigen Einsätzen anfängt einzureißen definitiv zu viel.

Danke schonmal für alle konstruktiven Beiträge.

MfG

M.R.


----------



## walo (5. März 2008)

hoi,
was für ne mischung hast du?
wie kalt war es bei deinen touren?
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. März 2008)

Der Intruder hat die FRO 50er Mischung mit doppelter Karkasse. 909er und Edge sind Dual Compound, allerdings mit einfacher Karkasse.

Temperaturen waren so zwischen -5 und +8 Grad. Jetzt nicht so extrem. Wenn es wirklich daran liegen sollte, dann hätte es die weiche Mischung eher erwischen müssen, oder? Dem ist aber nicht so.


----------



## DH Sport (7. März 2008)

Guten Morgen aus München,

zu Deinem "Problem" möchte ich Dir folgendes sagen. Intense Reifen werden aus Naturkautschuk hergestellt. Bei zu tiefen Temperaturen kann es zur Rißbildung kommen. Du kannst die Reifen ohne Probleme fahren. Solltest Du aber trotzdem weiter Bedenken haben bitte ich Dich die Reifen an 

MS Racing
Kreillerstr.7
81673 München

zu schicken. Wir werden Dir dann gerne helfen  

Schöne Grüße
Harry


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. März 2008)

Danke!

Hab schon ne Mail rausgeschickt.

Werde die Gummis noch ne Weile nutzen. Falls sich die ganze Sache verschlimmert, schicke ich sie zu euch.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (11. März 2008)

Lt. Rückfrage bei Tobi Henderson bekam ich die antwort, dass die 50-er Mischung bei 0°C hart wird.
Da kann ich mir schon denken dass risse entstehen können...
Bin den Winter mit dem "normalen" Edge gefahren, da hatte ich wegen risse kein Problem.
Bin zwar der Totale ITS-junkie, muss aber sagen dass ich bei tiefen Temperaturen am liebsten die GooeyGlooey-Mischung von Schwalbe fahre...der bleibt bis -25 weich...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. März 2008)

Mit "hart werden" hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme. Außedem hat es ja die Dualcompound Mischung auch erwischt, diese sogar noch stärker.

Die Risse sollen ja laut MS Racing kein Problem sein.
Hab mir jetzt auch noch 2 weitere Reifen gekauft.


----------



## DH Sport (11. März 2008)

Snigga_nr1 schrieb:


> Lt. Rückfrage bei Tobi Henderson bekam ich die antwort, dass die 50-er Mischung bei 0°C hart wird.
> Da kann ich mir schon denken dass risse entstehen können...
> Bin den Winter mit dem "normalen" Edge gefahren, da hatte ich wegen risse kein Problem.
> Bin zwar der Totale ITS-junkie, muss aber sagen dass ich bei tiefen Temperaturen am liebsten die GooeyGlooey-Mischung von Schwalbe fahre...der bleibt bis -25 weich...



ich fahre meine Reifen (Intense) auch bei Minusgraden ohne Probleme...
Schwalbe macht keine schlechten Reifen, trotzdem sind diese mit Intense Tires nicht vergleichbar. Schwalbe und alle anderen verwenden Kunstkautschuk, NUR Intense verwendet Naturkautschuk...

Schöne Grüße
Harry


----------



## Sir Chickenway (11. März 2008)

Und inwiefern ist das ein Vorteil, abgesehen von der Ökobilanz? Ist synthetischer Kautschuk nicht einfacher zu bearbeiten bzw. die Konsistenz zu beeinflussen?


----------



## DH Sport (11. März 2008)

Sir Chickenway schrieb:


> Und inwiefern ist das ein Vorteil, abgesehen von der Ökobilanz? Ist synthetischer Kautschuk nicht einfacher zu bearbeiten bzw. die Konsistenz zu beeinflussen?



Der Grip ist der Unterschied  
Kennst Du die Firma Five Ten? (Sam Hill, Rennie usw...fahren diese Schuhe)
Die stellen Reibungskletterschuhe her...und Intense stellt aus dem selben Material die Reifen her....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. März 2008)

Abgesehen vom super Grip; der Rollwiderstand ist verhältnismäßig gering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Chickenway (12. März 2008)

@MR
Wie soll das bitte gehen, dass gleichzeitig der Grip höher, aber der Rollwiederstand geringer ist? Kann mir das Physikalisch nicht erklären.

@DH Sport
Ist den der Natur Kautschuk weicher? Das würde ja mehr Abrieb bedeuten. Ist es denn nicht möglich bei der Synthetischen Fabrikation mehr Einfluss auf das Verhalten des Materials zu nehmen? Nicht, dass ich was gegen Naturkautschuk hätte, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich finde es Vorbildlich, auf erneuerbare Ressourcen zurückzugreifen. Dazu werden Arbeitsplätze in (wahrscheinlich) Südostasien geschaffen. Ich möchte nur Vor- und Nachteile abwägen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. März 2008)

Es ist halt so.

Im Vergleich mit Maxxis ist der Rollwiderstand erstaunlich gering. Der Grip ist aber nicht schlechter. Abgesehen davon sind die Intense in 2.35 ca. 60 mm breit. Das entspricht einem Maxxis irgendwo zwischen 2.5 und 2.7 (tendenziell eher 2.7). Dabei sind sie auch noch leichter. DH 2.35 FRO wiegt 1150 g und Minion 2ply 42a 2.5/ 2.7 wiegt 1180g bzw. 1340g. Gewichte sind Herstellerangaben.

Ich finde sie einfach super.


----------

